# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Looking for equipment help

## OptiATL

Hello, we are trying to finish stock lens in-house but we have no prior experience. From what I've heard this is not hard to do. So I have 2 questions today:

1. What company provides quality stock lens at a decent price?

2. What edger is the best in the market? (Budget $80-100k)

Thank you for your time!

----------


## AngeHamm

> Hello, we are trying to finish stock lens in-house but we have no prior experience. From what I've heard this is not hard to do. So I have 2 questions today:
> 
> 1. What company provides quality stock lens at a decent price?
> 
> 2. What edger is the best in the market? (Budget $80-100k)
> 
> Thank you for your time!


We use Nassau for lenses and we are very very happy with the price and quality.

Go with Santinelli for your edger.

----------


## Don Gilman

> Hello, we are trying to finish stock lens in-house but we have no prior experience. From what I've heard this is not hard to do. So I have 2 questions today:
> 
> 1. What company provides quality stock lens at a decent price?
> 
> 2. What edger is the best in the market? (Budget $80-100k)
> 
> Thank you for your time!


We have stock lenses, not everything, but all the basics. www.supeoptical.com

----------


## OptiATL

> We use Nassau for lenses and we are very very happy with the price and quality.
> 
> Go with Santinelli for your edger.


What is a good price to pay for Santinelli's Nidek ME-1500? We might end up going with that.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> What is a good price to pay for Santinelli's Nidek ME-1500? We might end up going with that.


We have the ME1000 available for 28K.  That model is like a tank. Real workhorse

----------

